# Bingo Lures with Advertising Imprints



## DonHudson (Jan 19, 2011)

Does anyone know much about how many businesses had Bingo Lures print their names on the Lures for advertising purposes and what the value of these Lures might be?


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

Doug English used to give those kind of lures out for Christmas gifts as well as advertising for the companies. No telling how many different companies did this. He would make some up on his own when doing sales calls etc. just to break the ice, or he would meet someone on a fishing trip and just send them some. He was quite the marketing guy. He even sponsored a bowling team in A.P. and gave lures for strikes. Had some special colors made up for those guys. My dad was one of them.


----------



## Aggie_Snowman'04 (Oct 15, 2008)

Don, please PM me your email address and I might be able to put you in contact with somebody who may be able to answer your questions about the Bingo baits.

I collect antique fishing tackle and know a few TX only lure collectors who would be very knowledgeable and could help you. Or try posting on www.JoesOldLures.com


----------



## DonHudson (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for the information. My e-mail address is [email protected]


----------



## DonHudson (Jan 19, 2011)

*Bingo Pic*

Here is a picture of some of the Bingo Lures I have.


----------



## backwater (Jan 4, 2007)

*Bingo*

So the printing is on the boxes not on the lures?


----------



## DonHudson (Jan 19, 2011)

The printing is on Both the boxes and the lures.


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

Those look like the lures made by the Zapalac family when they bought bingo bait company. They were produced in Houston not Corpus Christi.


----------



## DonHudson (Jan 19, 2011)

My understanding is that if the lead is exposed they were older and made in Corpus Christi. Most of these the lead is exposed.


----------



## TheSaltwaterLine (Aug 25, 2009)

Ray Zapalac dig change the molds when he got the company to build the weight into the bait. Not sure when that was but I believe they were produced in the original manner for some time.


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

my originals had lead eyes in the b series and lead under the head in the queen series. These were made in Corpus like you said. I'll try and attach some photos.


----------



## DonHudson (Jan 19, 2011)

I am not sure when the Zapalacs took over do you know approximately when this occurred?


----------



## DonHudson (Jan 19, 2011)

Most of the ones I have are queens and have lead underneath the head.


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

There is a good article in one of the old "Tide" magazines that Dr. David McKee wrote on the history of the lures. I believe the Zapalacs took over in the late 70's or early 80's.


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

going to quote Dr. Mckee from his manuscript.

"English died in 1978 after having sold the company to John Paxton in 1967. The company name (Bingo Baits) is currently owned my Mr. Zapalac ( Houston, Tx) and certain sizes and colors of the original baits were produced until 1982."

Hope that helps.


----------



## DonHudson (Jan 19, 2011)

I believe these were produced in the late 60's or the very early 70's before the insurance agency changed its name.


----------



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

Don, is there an address on the inserts in the boxes. That should help you Id approx age of the baits. These are pre Zapalac era stuff. More than likely made when Paxton had Bingo. Bingo did not produce Humps until very late in the English years and some of those you pictured are Humps.


----------



## redville (Jun 16, 2010)

*Advertizing Bingo lures*

I dont beleive that Ray ever made a Advertizing lure.
To my knowledge Doug English and John Paxton were the only two owners
that made them.


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

Leonard Tucker puts on the Houston Antique Lure Shoe every year and he is an expert on Bingo Lures...In fact, it's coming up Feb. 26 at the Crown Plaza Brookhollow, [email protected]. Tidwell Rd.....His email is [email protected] what I can see, those look like Corpus Christi made Bingos and are quite collectable....Capt. Wayne


----------



## backwater (Jan 4, 2007)

*Bingo Lures*

Let me know if you are interested is selling some. [email protected]


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Hey BayRat...can you tell me anything about these Bingo's? The one in the box has never been use. Thanks! gb


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

Growing up, I threw every one of those in Conn Brown harbor trout fishing. They are all Doug English lures. Hard to tell but I think they are the b series. Unless you have duplicated, they are collectibles. Anything specific you want to know? I have some of Dough English's advertising materials with the colors and types of lures he made. Let me know if you want copies. Email me your mailing address Jim.

Oh yea, with that original box and insert, your lure is more valuable.


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

here you go Jim. Should be able to get the number from this.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Great info! Thanks for the pics. I did a quick ebay search....there is a market out there and some people are bidding on these. Thanks again...(ps...been out to Ransom lately???)

http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_trkpar...&_sticky=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_sop=16&_sc=1


----------



## TheSaltwaterLine (Aug 25, 2009)

galvbay said:


> Great info! Thanks for the pics. I did a quick ebay search....there is a market out there and some people are bidding on these. Thanks again...(ps...been out to Ransom lately???)
> 
> http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_trkparms=65%253A12%257C66%253A2%257C39%253A1%257C72%253A4026&rt=nc&_nkw=bingo+lures&_sticky=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_sop=16&_sc=1


There is a very GOOD market for these. I have bought and sold plenty of Bingo Baits on eBay. Some of the rare stuff can bring $75 - $100+ per lure. Just watched a Q25 in mint condition sell for $125 last week. Great lures! I threw these growing up trout fishing with my Dad in West Bay. We still throw them every now and then you just try not to think about the value. One of the best lures you can throw under the birds.


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

I've observed the green one ones with "Merry Christmas" in them, go for $500.


----------



## DonHudson (Jan 19, 2011)

Ever heard of a L6S Bingo or a L4C? Also, how do you determine the Humps between pre Bingo purchase and post purchase? The paperwork in the box shows Humps in El Campo but they came in the same order as all the Bingos any good way to document this?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Bingo did not produce Humps until very late in the English years


Doug English never produced any Hump Lures that I'm aware of. Until Earl and Dorothy sold the company the lures were produced in a little house in El Campo.

Original Hump Lures will have the model number on the side of the lure; M-7, A-5, SM-5, etc., as well as the word Hump. Hump M-7 for example.

Bingo Hump Lures will have HUMP on the side with no model number.

I don't recall when they sold the molds for the lures and the rights to the name Hump but they closed the shop in 1970 a year after they moved to Palacios.

TH


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

If I am not mistaken, the original humps that Mr. Humphries made will have the name hump and the model number on the left side of the lure. Ie. Hump M-12 ( my favorite). The newer humps have the name on the right side of the lure.


----------

